# So I got myself a new tank...



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Well the osaka 260 litre came on sale for the same price I got my osaka 155 litre, so I just had to buy it! I am in the process of setting up the stand right now, not sure what I am going to do with it yet, maybe angels. I don't know how this happened to me, 3 months ago I had an 8 gallon, ready to go to a 20, now I have a 40 and a 70, the 40 is not even cycled yet.

One wierd thing I am running into is the light on this one seems to hang higher than my 155, can I cut the light bar down a bit so it hangs at the same height as the 155 for athestic reasons? How close can these T5HO lights be to open water as these tanks are open tops? Its about 1.5" on my 155.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I thought that the bar holding the lights could be adjusted up and down on the back?


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

I just added chain link to mine which is hanging off S hooks. Works fine. The fixtures are about 1-2 inches from the top.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

you can adjust them somewhat, there is different screw holes at the back for varying heights, but they do not match up with the same height for the lightbar of the 155, I thought I might have put it together wrong but it looks correct, I tripled checked. I just liked the look of having the light so close to the water, but did not want to damage it, so thought I better check to be sure 1.5" was not to close before cutting a bit off the square tubing to shorten it up a bit to match the level of the 155.


----------

